# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Πρόγραμμα Σχεδίασης Ηλεκτρονικών Κυκλωμάτων

## manos_3

Γεια σας.Ξέρετε κανένα free πρόγραμμα,για σχεδίαση ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων(σχηματικό) ,εκτός το Electronics Workbench;;;

----------


## babisko

Eagle
Η free έκδοση έχει κάποιους περιορισμούς, αλλά μόνο στο μέγεθος της πλακέτας. Αν το χρειάζεσαι μόνο για το σχηματικό είσαι οκ.

----------


## manos_3

> Eagle
> Η free έκδοση έχει κάποιους περιορισμούς, αλλά μόνο στο μέγεθος της πλακέτας. Αν το χρειάζεσαι μόνο για το σχηματικό είσαι οκ.



Σ'ευχαριστώ...Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## babisko

Αν ασχοληθείς με το Eagle, ένας καλός οδηγός υπάρχει εδώ. Είναι για παλαιότερη έκδοση βέβαια, αλλά δεν έχει ιδιαίτερες διαφορές.

----------


## waverunner

Φίλε Μανώλη έχω εκτός από το MULTISIM 9(ELECTRONIC WORKBENCH) έχω και το LIVEWIRE 1.11.  (καμιά σχέση με αυτό που κατεβάζεις τραγούδια )  :Lol: .Είναι πολύ ποιο απλό από  το multisim  αλλα κανει αρκετα καλή δουλεια. Δοκίμασε και αν δέν βρεις να το κατεβάσεις μου λες να δοκιμάσω να στο στείλω.

----------


## manos_3

Φίλε Waverunner πολύ ωραίο αυτό το προγραμματάκι...

----------


## kopla

waverunner
Μπορείς να βαλεις καποιο λινκ για το livewire ?

----------


## manos_3

Είναι εδώ: http://mlzarco.blogspot.com/2008/06/...e-111-pro.html

----------

tsounami (30-06-11)

----------


## kopla

> Είναι εδώ: http://mlzarco.blogspot.com/2008/06/...e-111-pro.html



 :Thumbup1:

----------


## waverunner

Φένεται σας άρεσε. :Lol:  Δεν ξέρω, το νομίζω υποδεέστερο του workbench ,παρ΄ όλα αυτα όμως το δουλεύω αρκετά συχνά. Το βλέπω πολύ πιο προσιτό στη χρήση,πιο απλό και πιο ....ας το πουμε "διασκεδαστίκο" :Rolleyes: ....

----------


## gep58

Παιδιά,
κατέβασα το Livewire 1.11 Pro από τον σύνδεσμο που υποδείξατε, αλλά κατά την αποσυμπίεση ζητάει κωδικό!
Έκανα κάποιο λάθος;
Πως μπορώ να ξεπεράσω αυτό το σημείο, για να λειτουργήσω το πρόγραμμα, έστω για δοκιμή;

Αν είναι δυνατόν, σας παρακαλώ, δώστε πάλι τα φώτα σας ή να το πω αλλοιώς, βοηθείστε να ανοίξω τα μάτια μου...

gep58

----------


## savnik

> Παιδιά,
> κατέβασα το Livewire 1.11 Pro από τον σύνδεσμο που υποδείξατε, αλλά κατά την αποσυμπίεση ζητάει κωδικό!
> Έκανα κάποιο λάθος;
> Πως μπορώ να ξεπεράσω αυτό το σημείο, για να λειτουργήσω το πρόγραμμα, έστω για δοκιμή;
> 
> Αν είναι δυνατόν, σας παρακαλώ, δώστε πάλι τα φώτα σας ή να το πω αλλοιώς, βοηθείστε να ανοίξω τα μάτια μου...
> 
> gep58



Μα το λεει πιο κατω.
Password = mlzarco

----------


## gep58

Φίλε μου savnik,

τι νομίζεις, επειδή φοράω γυαλιά βλέπω;  :Blink: 
Δυστυχώς περνούν τα χρόνια...   :d'oh!: 
Γι αυτό ζήτησα την βοήθειά σας στο... να ανοίξω τα μάτια μου!

Σ΄ευχαριστώ για την άμεση και έξυπνη απάντηση!   :Thumbup: 

gep58

----------


## manos_3

> Φίλε μου savnik,
> 
> τι νομίζεις, επειδή φοράω γυαλιά βλέπω; 
> Δυστυχώς περνούν τα χρόνια...  
> Γι αυτό ζήτησα την βοήθειά σας στο... να ανοίξω τα μάτια μου!
> 
> Σ΄ευχαριστώ για την άμεση και έξυπνη απάντηση!  
> 
> gep58



Πόσο χρονών είσαι φίλε μου;;;;

----------


## gep58

Έλα ρε Μανώλη,

δεν είμαι και πολύ μεγάλος. Στα τέλη του Νοέμβρη κλείνω... μισό αιώνα!
Οι κιτρινιάριδες όμως, με τα ψηλοεξαρτήματα που βγάζουν, μου πήραν τα μάτια!

Νάστε καλά όλοι σας.
gep58

----------


## manos_3

Όντως, όσο προχωράει ο καιρός τόσο πιο ψείρες γίνονται τα εξαρτήματα και στραβωνόμαστε για να δούμε τι γράφουν.Όσο για τους κιτρινιάριδες, έχουν ειδικά μάτια...
Να σαι καλά... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## kopla

> Έλα ρε Μανώλη,
> δεν είμαι και πολύ μεγάλος. Στα τέλη του Νοέμβρη κλείνω... μισό αιώνα!



Δλδ gep1958
Κλασσικό nickname :Smile:

----------


## gep58

Φίλε μου kopla,

είναι όντως ένας τρόπος για να φαίνεται η ηλικία.
Και το gep είναι από τα Γιώργος Ευσταθ. Παπαευσταθίου αλλά επειδή κατά την εγγραφή μου ζητήθηκε να γράψω ένα nicname το χειρίστηκα έτσι.
Χαίρομαι τα παιδιά που αναφέρουν το όνομά στο προφίλ τους και μπορώ να τους καλώ με αυτό. Μου έρχεται πιό οικίο. 
Τώρα βέβαια δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή την λογική της απόκρυψης του ονόματος αλλά τι να κάνουμε; Έτσι επιβάλουν οι εποχές!
Δηλαδή, αν κάνω κάτι που θεωρείται παράνομο σύμφωνα με τους νόμους πχ δημοσιεύσω κάτι σοβαρό χωρίς έγκριση ή εν πάση περιπτώσει αδικηθεί κάποιος λόγω δικής μου ανευθυνότητας δεν θα με ανακαλύψουν λόγω του ψευδώνυμου ή τελικά είναι ψευδαίσθηση αυτό;
Εκτος αν υπάρχει άλλος λόγος.

Δεν ξέρω... αν εσείς γνωρίζετε τον τρόπο πως μπορεί να ξεγλιστράει κανείς ξανα-ανοίξτε τα μάτια μου.

gep58

----------


## kopla

Φίλε gep
οσο για το όνομα, όπως και ό,τι θελει ο καθένας. Μερικοί θέλουν ανωνυμία. Whatever...
Για την παρανομία, χρησιμοποιούνται ηλεκτρονικά ίχνη (traces). Ενα ψευδόνυμο μπορεί να βοηθήσει για να γίνει μια αρχή (για ερευνα) αλλα η ύπαρξη του δεν είναι καταλυτική. Υπάρχει χωρος για αρκετή συζήτητη... αλλα είναι λίγο offtopic το συγκεκριμένο. :Cool:

----------


## gep58

Φίλε μου kopla,
συμφωνώ απόλυτα!
Ήδη έχουμε κάνει κατάχρηση και ζητώ συγνώμη, αλλά παρασύρθηκα από τον... όφη Κύριε (κατά την Εύα των πρωτοπλάστων)!!

gep58

----------


## P@s@ris!

Καλησπέρα παίδες...και χρόνια πολλα...
καλα πολύ ωραίο το Livewire....αλλά ψάχνω και το Circuit Design....το έχει κανένας Φουλ???
είναι ωραίο που το βγάζει κ σαν πραγματικό...στο Livewire δεν μπορώ να το κάνω....επίσεις δεν πως βάζουμε πράγματα στην gallery..

καλα το πρόγραμμα λέει πολύ...ειδικά για παρουσιάσεις και εργασίες.... :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## plouf

GPL based, Gui
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43815

Tina -free λιγο limited
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43816

----------

